
Slack is down - philip1209
https://status.slack.com/?t=2018-08-16
======
uncoder0
Looks like status page hasn't caught up yet. We're not on enterprise grid and
having issues sending messages.

~~~
LinuxBender
Looks like it caught up. [1]

[1] - [https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/)

------
cortesoft
It is amazing how central slack can be. You don't realize it until it is down.

